# Shortest time off between cycles



## custom (Jul 8, 2011)

Please list the cycle you finished (consisting of) then the shortest time off and then what your next cycle consisted of. Did you cruise or pct between cycles. Serious responses would great.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 8, 2011)

Last cycle was

150mg/eod Test p - 16 weeks
100mg/eod Tren a - 12 weeks
100mg/eod Mast P - 16 weeks
70mg Anavar 12 weeks 
1-4 Dbol 50mg ED

Cruised for 3 months, now back on a blast, and feeling great!


----------



## vortex (Jul 8, 2011)

Good topic custom, will watch closely!!


----------



## Runner22 (Jul 9, 2011)

Then....
40mgs Dbol - wks 1-4
500mgs Test E -wks 1-8
70mgs Var -wks 2-8
4 wk PCT - then 8wks off

bloodwork at 2 wks from PCT cessation - all in the range

Now...
100mg Mast EOD wks 1-10
100mg Test P EOD wks 1-10
50mg Winstrol ED wks 5-10

bloodwork at wk 5 and all is in range


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 9, 2011)

week 1-4 anadrol 50/100/100/150mg ed
week 1-8 test cyp 600mg ew
week 1-16 deca 450mg ew
week9-16 test cyp 900mg ew(due to deca sides)
week 13-16 dbol 50 mg ed

6 weeks cruise 250mg test cyp/60mg var ed

week 1-6 anadrol 50/100/150/150/200/(200/250)
week 1-16 eq 600mg ew
week 1-16 test cyp 1200mg ew
week 8-16 tren ace 50mg ed
week 12-16 halo 30/40mg ed

2 weeks in, so far so good


----------



## custom (Jul 9, 2011)

vortex said:


> Good topic custom, will watch closely!!


Thanks but I would like to see some more heavy hitters post up!


----------



## FordFan (Jul 9, 2011)

Good info....def. want to see more


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 9, 2011)

8 on--4 off--8 on--off for 4-6 months

used 

Test E
Test C
NPP
equipoise
masteron
var
winstrol


----------



## custom (Jul 9, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> 8 on--4 off--8 on--off for 4-6 months
> 
> used
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 9, 2011)

1-6 Test E 500mg
7-11 Test E 750mg
12-14 Test E 1g
1-5 Dbol 50mg ED
13-16 Winny 50mg ED

Waited 12 weeks and hopped back. Yes I know it wasn't long enough. Don't justify yourself jumping back on because I made a bad decision. I'm on a 17-18wk Test/EQ/Dbol run now and plan to stay off for a good 6 months after that. My problem was that I bought the gear right after I got off and it was too hard to wait.


----------



## custom (Jul 9, 2011)

anyone else?


----------



## custom (Jul 10, 2011)

Tuff topic?


----------



## IanM4208 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm about to jump on a test p/Npp cycle and 1-2 months after pct, I will probably jump back on cycle. I know its irresponsible but after this summer, I'm just no longer content with where I am in comparison with my goals.


----------



## custom (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone think the problem starting the next cycle early is due to having the gear on hand already?


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 10, 2011)

personally no, if i want to start i want to start whether the gear is there or not.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

yea great post here i have been wondering about how bad is it really say i ran a cycle that lasted 12 weeks and i stayed off for 10 weeks before starting next cycle is those 2 weeks really going to cause that much damage really if i did a good pct and i am back up and running natruall again how is  a couple of days going to matter how is 12 weeks magic.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 11, 2011)

custom said:


> Anyone think the problem starting the next cycle early is due to having the gear on hand already?


 
Yup!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 11, 2011)

Time on equals time off is the best but honestly most guys that cycle barely ever really "come off" Ive gone 8 months straight but when I came off I had no knowledge of proper pct so i used winny lol!! That was a long time ago before there were sites like this to help. Actually there wasnt really any internet lol! But I am personally going to start cruising for a while. Tired of the up and downs of pct. If you see a dr and do things as safe as possible i think its your choice.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jul 11, 2011)

PCT makes me wanna punch myself in the face. Too bad chemists haven't come up with a miracle drug that instantly gets your natural test production back to normal.


----------



## GMO (Jul 11, 2011)

I wait AT LEAST until my blood work comes back with my hormone panel in normal ranges and close to what I was before I started the cycle. The older I get...the longer it seems to take. I am starting PCT this week and not planning another run until February after a 15 week cycle of Test, Cyanostane Rx, D-bol and winstrol.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> I wait AT LEAST until my blood work comes back with my hormone panel in normal ranges and close to what I was before I started the cycle. The older I get...the longer it seems to take. I am starting PCT this week and not planning another run until February after a 15 week cycle of Test, Cyanostane Rx, D-bol and winstrol.


 

This.

When blood work shows you have recovered, then proceed.  It will be different for everyone.  Time on = time off is BS.

Also, like GMO pointed out, the older you get the harder it becomes to recover.


----------



## custom (Jul 11, 2011)

Lots of info coming in keep it up!


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

I've only done 2 cycles of orals. I ran P-mag, a Promagnon clone at 100mgs for 6 weeks. I did 4 weeks of PCT with Nolva. I waited 8 weeks and ran Epistane from 30-70mgs/Stanodrol 900mgs for 8 weeks. I just finished a PCT of another 4 weeks duration with Nolva.

I'm going to wait around 8 weeks and then run M1A/M1,4ADD for another 6 weeks (3-4 weeks with the M1A).

Looks like I'm the only oral-only member who posted. I'll get to injectables soon enough, but the gains on these 2 cycles have been good and the PCT has been fine.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 11, 2011)

Why are you not running real cycles? Just curious.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Why are you not running real cycles? Just curious.


 
Prohormones and Designer Steriods are real cycles.

I'm starting with mild PH's and working my way up. I've been natural all of my life and lifting career, and now I've decided to use PH/DS/AAS to augment my training. I'm an aging competitive strength athlete.

This will be my first harsh compound coming up. Alpha One is the precursor to M1T. M1,4ADD is sometimes said to be the PH to Dianabol.

I'm very active on the Prohormone Forum. A lot of knowlegable folks there. Got invited here by one of them who does both orals and injectables, so no disrespect intended, but PH/DS are real cycles.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 11, 2011)

Peyot said:


> Prohormones and Designer Steriods are real cycles.
> 
> I'm starting with mild PH's and working my way up. I've been natural all of my life and lifting career, and now I've decided to use PH/DS/AAS to augment my training. I'm an aging competitive strength athlete.
> 
> ...


 

Orals are designed to enhance a cycle not to build one off of.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 11, 2011)

So you're scared of pinning? That's what I got from that.


----------



## Rambo88 (Jul 11, 2011)

U cant say ph are real cycles if u havent done a cycle of aas, me n my buddies felt the same way u do, then i did a cycle of test/dbol


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

CT said:


> Orals are designed to enhance a cycle not to build one off of.


 
So Prohormones and Designer Steriods are useless and should never be run without a test base?

I'm sorry, but I both don't agree with that, and have proven that it isn't the case by running two oral-only cycles and gotten great results.

I'm also helping members at PHF day in and day out do the same.

We have a section for AAS there as well.

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

what happens if you stay on cruise does that mean you have to stay on test at least  the rest of your life or can you come off and run pct and recover or will you never recover?


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> So you're scared of pinning? That's what I got from that.


 

Why say something derogatory? What are you scared of?


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

Rambo88 said:


> U cant say ph are real cycles if u havent done a cycle of aas, me n my buddies felt the same way u do, then i did a cycle of test/dbol


 

Again, that's your opinion. I'll run AAS when I'm ready.

Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 11, 2011)

Peyot said:


> So Prohormones and Designer Steriods are useless and should never be run without a test base?
> 
> I'm sorry, *but I both don't agree with that, and have proven that it isn't the case by running two oral-only cycles and gotten great results.*
> 
> ...


 
How can you say that when you've never used an injectable?  Are you just assuming or going off information others have told you?

My point is, you're saying that your gains are great while using just orals, but you have nothing else to compare it to.  Correct?  Your opinion of "great gains" could be 5 lbs in 3 months.  Without knowing what both will do to the same user, it's impossible for you to say that seeing that you've never used injectables before.

If you just don't want to use injectables, that's your choice but you have no idea what I'm getting at in the first post I made without running a proper AAS cycle that includes injectables.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

CT said:


> How can you say that when you've never used an injectable? Are you just assuming or going off information others have told you?
> 
> My point is, you're saying that your gains are great while using just orals, but you have nothing else to compare it to. Correct? Your opinion of "great gains" could be 5 lbs in 3 months. Without knowing what both will do to the same user, it's impossible for you to say that seeing that you've never used injectables before.
> 
> If you just don't want to use injectables, that's your choice but you have no idea what I'm getting at in the first post I made without running a proper AAS cycle that includes injectables.


 

I know exactly what you're saying.

I've spoken to enough AAS users who have told me that oral-only cycles pale in comparison to injectable cycles.

Yes, you are correct. I am not ready to run an injectable cycle. When I am ready, I will enjoy the greater gains that they afford.

I'm an Ectomorph/hard gainer and gained 9 lbs off my first cycle. I kept them all through PCT. I did a clean bulk.

On my second cycle I did a lean bulk/recomp on Epi and gained another 4 lbs. I went up to 197 at 5'9" and yesterday weighed in at 194. I'll gain more weight before I start my next cycle.

I may pin Test E or C depending on some politics which I don't care to discuss at the moment. It may turn out to be Test Prop.

If I run Test this upcoming cycle, it will only be to combat lethargy from the M1A.

Thanks again.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

One of the most experienced members over at PHF has been running both oral and injectable cycles for 20+ years. He now only runs oral cycles due to legal issues.

He can compare both because he has the experience, and by me doing the research and having exposure to members with that type of experience, I can benefit.

If there was only one way to do things correctly, he and others like him would know and say that. They don't.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> what happens if you stay on cruise does that mean you have to stay on test at least the rest of your life or can you come off and run pct and recover or will you never recover?


 bump


----------



## XYZ (Jul 11, 2011)

Peyot said:


> One of the most experienced members over at PHF has been running both oral and injectable cycles for 20+ years. He now only runs oral cycles due to legal issues.
> 
> He can compare both because he has the experience, and by me doing the research and having exposure to members with that type of experience, I can benefit.
> 
> *If there was only one way to do things correctly, he and others like him would know and say that. They don't*.


 

That doesn't make them right or wrong, it's a few opinions.  You can find 1,000 more that will tell you orals only are a poor choice.  Does that make them correct?

If you've done your homework, you would understand WHY using orals only is not the best option, maybe you should continue to gather information from different sources?

Like I said from the very first post, orals are DESIGNED to enhance a cycle not to build one off of.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

CT said:


> That doesn't make them right or wrong, it's a few opinions. You can find 1,000 more that will tell you orals only are a poor choice. Does that make them correct?
> 
> If you've done your homework, you would understand WHY using orals only is not the best option, maybe you should continue to gather information from different sources?
> 
> Like I said from the very first post, orals are DESIGNED to enhance a cycle not to build one off of.


 
If you are doing injectables. If you are not doing injectables for whatever reason, there is a way to do oral-only cycles successfully.

A few members there ran Dbol-only cycles and proved that they are not only doable, but got good gains off of the cycles.

I'm not going to agree that unless you do injectables, you should not do orals. Members can benefit from oral-only cycles. I'm advising them and helping them every day and they are very satisfied.


----------



## maged (Jul 11, 2011)

Cycle 1
Test E 300mg/week week 1-12
Deca 300mg/week week 1-12
then pct week 14-17

then i took 9 month off then

Cycle 2
Test C 400mg/week week 1-12
Equipoise 400mg/week week 1-12
then pct week 14-17

then i took 9 month off then 
NOW i am on the 3rd cycle of
Sustanon 200mg eod week 1-16
Primobolan 600mg/week week 1-16


----------



## XYZ (Jul 11, 2011)

Peyot said:


> If you are doing injectables. If you are not doing injectables for whatever reason, there is a way to do oral-only cycles successfully.
> 
> A few members there ran Dbol-only cycles and proved that they are not only doable, but got good gains off of the cycles.
> 
> I'm not going to agree that unless you do injectables, you should not do orals. Members can benefit from oral-only cycles. I*'m advising them and helping them every day and they are very satisfied*.


 

Well, then that seems to make sense for your defense of them.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

CT said:


> Well, then that seems to make sense for your defense of them.


 
The member who invited me here is Diety.

He and Owen Z both ran Dbol-only cycles over at PHF and ran good Logs. Check them out.

I have a detailed Log of my P-mag run, and did a Review of my Havoc/Stanodrol run. Please feel free to check them out if you're interested.

Thanks.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm good, thanks for the information however.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 11, 2011)

Peyot said:


> Why say something derogatory? What are you scared of?


 
Dark nights in the woods. Kitties. My BCAA caps busting and burping up the powder. Scary movies (See: The Ring) 

But you know what's not on my list....pinning.





Peyot said:


> The member who invited me here is Diety.
> 
> He and Owen Z both ran Dbol-only cycles over at PHF and ran good Logs. Check them out.


 


You said you gained 4lbs off a PH cycle. I think I would have given up after that one. I'm not trying to knock you but you're coming on to an AAS board talking about PH's. A LOT of guys use them but most use them in a AAS cycle. And I'm not even going to start about running a dbol only cycle.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Dark nights in the woods. Kitties. My BCAA caps busting and burping up the powder. Scary movies (See: The Ring)
> 
> But you know what's not on my list....pinning.
> 
> ...


 
You can give up anytime you want. On the other hand, a seasoned athlete doesn't have that phrase in his vocabulary.

The difference between the Forum I participate in and this one seems to be that folks like you are quite elitist and territorial, while we over there welcome fellow PH/DS/AAS users who are using whatever compound they choose wisely and safely.

Let me ask you a question: have you ever used Epistane? Or is my 4 lb gain off of Epistane something you're not familiar with? I said I did a lean bulk/recomp. Are you familiar with those terms?


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

CT said:


> I'm good, thanks for the information however.


 
You're quite welcome.

Glad that you and I were able to have an intelligent discussion and probably agree to disagree on certain points, and perhaps agree on others.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

Last time I checked, the title of this area of the Forum is Anabolic Zone.

No where do I see it titled "AAS-Only."

If some members here choose to pounce on me because I contributed to a Thread and revealed my PH only use up to this point in my beginning career of steroid use, go right ahead.

I didn't come here to argue, but I'll stand up because I'm a stand-up guy 

Edit: One of the Stickies in this forum is the OTC Prohormone/Steroid Chart

This Forum is clearly designated as an area to discuss PH usage.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> ...
> You said you gained 4lbs off a PH cycle. I think I would have given up after that one. I'm not trying to knock you but you're coming on to an AAS board talking about PH's.


 
I took a look at your stats. Looks like you did your 1st cycle right about when I did mine: December of last year. Looks like your a beginner too. Hmmm ok, I got to the part where you say you Deadlift. What are your numbers? You have any videos? I want to know whos popin' off to me, so shoot.

Ok, I'll shoot up mine: I Deadlifted 441 and almost locked out 460 at a drug-tested meet 2 years ago that I have records of and videos to prove it. I was 183 lbs. at that meet. You're what? 200 lbs? ...


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> what happens if you stay on cruise does that mean you have to stay on test at least the rest of your life or can you come off and run pct and recover or will you never recover?


 
One member I know of stayed on Anadrol 50 and other AAS for over 2 years. When he came off, his natural test production returned. He reported that this was many years ago before the advent of the Internet, and that no one even heard of the term PCT back then. In other words, he recovered without the use of a SERM.

While it is theoretically possible to suffer some sort of malady where your natural production will have difficulty making a return in a speedy fashion, this member reports that in over 20+ years of AAS use, never knowing any user to have permanent health damage of any kind from AAS use.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 11, 2011)

CT said:


> I'm good, thanks for the information however.


 

Ok, I did a lil research and I see who you are. Nice to meet you (virtually), and thanks for the tips.  I'll check out some of your Treads/Posts and learn a lot in the process I'm sure.

I thought you were the Powerlifter CT for a moment there haha.


----------



## custom (Jul 16, 2011)




----------

